
Ask HN: When did you lose control of your inbox? - xs
Was it a certain year, a certain age, a certain job, a change in life situation?
======
ctrlaltdev
I didn't.

Or rather I took back control. I have now 2 email addresses - one for humans,
one for the rest.

And I systematically unsubscribe from every email I don't want to receive
(gosh I miss Europe for that), I delete everything that I have no reason to
keep, and I archive anything that needs to be kept.

It demands a lot of effort at the beginning. But now my inbox is useful again.

~~~
todipa
Is there an automated way of unsubscribing?

~~~
muzani
[https://unroll.me/](https://unroll.me/)

~~~
ctrlaltdev
Unroll.me is owned by Rakuten, and they clearly state that they extract stats
and trends from your transactional and commercial emails.

------
eb0la
Year 2000. Ended in a support role (think SRE 20 years ago).

Whe had a shared email account for the whole support group.

We received about 100-150 emails daily from people and automates processes...

... And nobody was allowed to archive or move mails to folders.

Almost 20 years later I simply don't trust email for important stuff. If I
have to email something important I want to talk with the person, too.

------
kazinator
When they wrestled that mail-server from under my desk in my apartment.

(No they didn't; it's an imaginary future doomsday scenario).

------
cimmanom
When I stopped using a combined inbox for life and work.

------
sweetbee
When subscribed on different mailing lists...

